# Slums, shantytowns, favelas etc. What to do?



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Ian said:


> :| ... mmmmmmm, why don't we just see the list of human development
> 
> Red: Eastern Europe
> 
> ...


I am sick of always repeating the same: HDI is complete rubbish to compare countries' developments! But it is always used by some people who live in a dreamworld to show their country "isn't that bad".... This is so weird! :nuts:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

hahaha, ok genius... show us your own research on standard of living then

It would be something like this:

1 GERMANY 1.000











...rest of the world 0.000


:lol:


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Good neighborhoods are much more than good infrastructure, nice buildings and parks.

You won't erradicate a slum just by relocating its inhabitants to a place with better infrastructure. Same education and work opportunities in a new area will create nothing but another slum, and that's what most latin american goverments have failed to understand. They just build social housing (sometimes nice, sometimes crappy).

In Chile we still got the chronic problem of drug abuse in the parks that belong to new social housing complexes, 
Crime in some new complexes. (substances abuse is directly involved in this as they steal anything they can for getting more alcohol and/or drugs.)
lack of work opportunities (this is getting better though) 
lack of education of living in community in a flat. (the govt. has spent money on educating people on how to live in a flat).

Erradicating slums means improving the infrastructure and the education of its inhabitants.

I'm also a strong believer that drugs and alcohol abusers should be the last in the lists of recieving new homes, this way you keep the hard working citizens safe in their new homes without having the risk of getting attacked by these sick people in their madness for getting substances.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Ian said:


> hahaha, ok genius... show us your own research on standard of living then
> 
> It would be something like this:
> 
> ...


Don't be childish! But obviously HDI is ridiculous. It put Turkey very far down the list! And it can easily concur ANY South American country! By far! I would never put Germany 1st, as I know that Netherlands, Scandinavia, Canada or Switzerland and Austria are doing better. Just that between those countries there is no such a big gap as between e.g. Norway and Argentina!
But yes, Germany, and most of EU has a social system perventing people from poverty, we have no slums in Germany - some old neglected neighbourhoods ok, but they have all they need - from clean tap water to sewage, central heating and the people who have nothing, they get 350€ to spend on food and the rent as well as energy is pais by the cities' authorities. That gives you a tremendous feeling of safety that no HDI could ever give you. We have a good health care, good schools - not only for rich children on private schools. That Germany isn't first everyone knows, but that neither Chile nor Argentina or any other South American country comes jsut a little close to that is OBVIOUS! And I think your picture of the Balkans and Eastern Europe is way outdated! They get EU subventions and Slovenia has become a net pyer of subventions. Poland will be there by 2010 and Czech Republic also...


----------

